# Did somebody even check water quality in the storage container?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*Please delete*. I think I found the problem

I was using the same small pump and hose to pump solt/rodi water and was storing this device in the rodi water tank. Probably small amount of Sw is responcible for these readings

I have 20G tank closed with the lid. Water turnaround is around 15G per week. (Out <> in).
Today I took out 10G (the tank was almost full>>> put in 10G of RODI water with 000 quality and checked quality in the tank. It is 055. What the hell is going on? How the water is contaminated?

Should it be closed hermetically?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

